

The Telegraph: MEPs to vote on EU ‘ban on all forms of pornography’ - DanielBMarkham
http://freedom-or-safety.com/blog/the-telegraph-meps-to-vote-on-eu-ban-on-all-forms-of-pornography/

======
DanielBMarkham
"...Kartika Liotard, a Dutch left-wing feminist MEP, is seeking "statutory
measures to prevent any form of pornography in the media and in advertising
and for a ban on advertising for pornographic products and sex tourism",
including measures in the digital field.."

Interesting that this attack on the internet is coming from the far left.
Traditionally it's the far right that most people would think of as wanting to
control pornography on the net.

